# Buck down



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Went out yesterday morning for my first time in the stand been work 6 10s sense first of September Had few nice bucks on cam but all at night but didn't care wanted to just get in the stand about 855 pick a can call hit it a couple times then some soft grunts with a little horn tickling and 5 mins later had a little buck trotting in then a few mins later hear sumthin directly under and another buck with three more following him mouths open running right in the last being a nice one three smaller ones head straight in the bigger one turns to go away then pops out 35 yards away were I smack him with a rage to the cage and he piles up 20s away really big body on him just a nice 8 not much browtines but couldn't be happier off to the taxidermy he goes


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Went out yesterday morning for my first time in the stand been work 6 10s sense first of September Had few nice bucks on cam but all at night but didn't care wanted to just get in the stand about 855 pick a can call hit it a couple times then some soft grunts with a little horn tickling and 5 mins later had a little buck trotting in then a few mins later hear sumthin directly under and another buck with three more following him mouths open running right in the last being a nice one three smaller ones head straight in the bigger one turns to go away then pops out 35 yards away were I smack him with a rage to the cage and he piles up 20s away really big body on him just a nice 8 not much browtines but couldn't be happier off to the taxidermy he goes


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on your deer!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Congrats on the deer and being Johnny Manziels doppleganger!


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Way to go. Congrats Nice buck


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Congrats on the nice buck.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

He'd have only went 10yds if you've shot him with a HOYT Nice job!


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Lol Mathews all the way thanks


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

What county did you take him in? Real nice buck. Way to go eyetroller24!


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Summit county thanks


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

eyetroller24 said:


> Lol Mathews all the way thanks


If you would have shot him with a bear he would have jumped in the truck  nice deer man must have been awesome to see that much action in one day


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice buck man he's a pig!!!!!!!!


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

that's a shooter!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice buck, congrats.


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

Nice Buck.


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------

